

Omega, and what it means for Kubernetes - ahmetmsft
http://blog.kismatic.com/qa-with-malte-schwarzkopf-on-distributed-systems-orchestration-in-the-modern-data-center/?

======
sciurus
This was on the front page 6 days ago, but it didn't receive any comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9766492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9766492)

